# Modem ersetzen einfach?



## DeaD-A1m (23. März 2012)

Hallo liebe PCGH Community,

ich habe ein nerviges Problem: unser Internetanbieter (in Luxemburg) hat nicht gerade den besten Service, um es mal nett auszudrücken. 
Man hat uns vor ein paar Jahren folgendes Gerät installiert: http://www.pogadajmy.com.pl/dane/thomson/st530/manual_st536v6.pdf
Seit wir das Gerät haben, macht es uns nichts als Probleme. Ich musste die Firmware vor einiger Zeit updaten, da das Internet so langsam geworden war, dass man keine 2 Tabs miteinander öffnen konnte geschweige denn ein Youtube Video ankucken oder z.B. CSS spielen konnte. Nach dem Update gings ein bisschen besser, jetzt stürzt das Teil alle Stunden ab und die Internetverbindung ist weg. 
Da das Thomsonmodem das einzige ist, welches uns vom Anbieter angeboten wird, wollte ich es durch eine Fritzbox ersetzen (AVM FRITZ!Box 2170)

Da ich mich nicht wirklich mit Netzwerkgeräten auskenne, wollte ich fragen, ob man dieses einfach so ersetzen kann oder ob man sich mit dem Internetanbieter in Verbindung setzen muss?
Wie gesagt, in dem Bereich kenne ich mich wirklich nicht aus... :S

lg

deada1m aka maka


----------



## Herbboy (23. März 2012)

Ist das normales DSL, also an der Telefondose ggf. nach einem Spliter angeschlossen? Dann kannst Du normalerweise jeden Router mit eingebautem DSL-Modem nehmen, und die Fritzbox hat das ja. Wenn es aber ein anderer Anschluss ist zB an KabelTV, dann sieht es anders aus.


----------



## DeaD-A1m (23. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort 
Also ich glaube das Ganze ist normales DSL. KabelTV ist es sicher nicht. Das heißt, ich könnte das Ganze einfach anschließen und es relativ "einfach" konfigurieren?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. März 2012)

DeaD-A1m schrieb:


> Also ich glaube das Ganze ist normales DSL. KabelTV ist es sicher nicht.


Du kannst nur "normales" dsl haben.Das thompson-modem ist wirklich nur ein reines modem (oder 1-port router) und kann somit kein viop.Damit solltest du auch einen splitter davor haben,wenn ihr auch telefon habt.
Wenn du probleme mit deiner leitung hast,solltest du auch mal den splitter wechseln. Die sind auch eine recht häufige fehlerquelle.Ersatzt gibt es bei deinem provider.


> Das heißt, ich könnte das Ganze einfach anschließen und es relativ "einfach" konfigurieren?


 Ja. Du benötigst halt nur die einwahldaten.
Von der 2170 würde ich dir aber dringend abraten. Nimm leiber eine 7270 oder 3270. Deren verbautes modem ist um längen besser.


----------



## Herbboy (24. März 2012)

TurricanVeteran schrieb:


> Du kannst nur "normales" dsl haben.Das thompson-modem ist wirklich nur ein reines modem (oder 1-port router) und kann somit kein viop.Damit solltest du auch einen splitter davor haben,wenn ihr auch telefon habt.
> Wenn du probleme mit deiner leitung hast,solltest du auch mal den splitter wechseln. Die sind auch eine recht häufige fehlerquelle.Ersatzt gibt es bei deinem provider.
> 
> Ja. Du benötigst halt nur die einwahldaten.
> Von der 2170 würde ich dir aber dringend abraten. Nimm leiber eine 7270 oder 3270. Deren verbautes modem ist um längen besser.


wie kann denn so ein Modem viel besser oder schlechter sein? Ich hab hier einen TP-link Router mit Modem und WLAN für 40€, als Vertrag DSL 16k. Ich hab je nach Website stets den vollen Speed zur Verfügung und auch nie irgendwelche Verbdungungsfehler oder so. Ist das Modem in dem 2170 etwa so richtig mies? ^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (24. März 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wie kann denn so ein Modem viel besser oder schlechter sein?


*Räusper*...Gugst du in meine sig...der modemtest...
Die 2170 ist ein derivat der 7170,wobei die 3170 (auch ein derivat) in meinen augen die "light"-variante und die 2170 eher "ultra-light" ist.
Die 7270 entspricht dem gefritzten w503v,wobei die "echte" fritzbox beim sync einen leichten vorteil hat.
Bei deinem tp-link weiß ich jetzt nicht genau,welchen du hast.Verbaut kann aber eigentlich nur ein bcm6348 oder 6358 sein.Ersteren hat auch das siemens sl2-141-I wobei der tp-link bestimmt etwas schlechter syncronisiert. (firmware bedingt) Der bcm6358 sollte prinzipiell schlechter syncen als der 6348. (ist halt höher integriert,was aber kein vorteil ist)


> Ich hab hier einen TP-link Router mit Modem und WLAN für 40€, als Vertrag DSL 16k. Ich hab je nach Website stets den vollen Speed zur Verfügung und auch nie irgendwelche Verbdungungsfehler oder so.


Das liegt wohl eher daran,das deine leitung recht kurz und dementsprechend die dämpfung gering ist.  Der TE hat anscheinend aber eine schlechte leitung und da sind ordentliche modems gold wert.


> Ist das Modem in dem 2170 etwa so richtig mies? ^^


 Das modem selbst ist halbwegs gängig,aber nicht in einer fritzbox! In form des ar860 ist der verbaute ar7-chipsatz locker doppelt so schnell. (siehe mein test)


----------



## DeaD-A1m (28. März 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos! Hat alles reibungslos mit einer AVM FRITZ!Box 2170 funktioniert  Habe diese genommen, da sie die günstigere ist und sie meinen Bedürfnissen entspricht.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (29. März 2012)

Wenn du mit der eingeschränkten leistungsfähigkeit des modem-teils klar kommst,ist ja alles paletti. Ich würde es ja maximal an kurzen leitungen mit niedriger dämpfung einsetzen...
Was für einen sync erreichst du eigentlich damit?


----------

